# how do u feel right after ovulation?



## Louise1985

hey guys...

i think i ovulated on fri/sat as got a very strong line on OPK both days but now im feeling bloaty and 'period' like...with few pains low down...do u think this could be implantation pain? or maybe something wrong?

how long after Oing does the egg implant if the egg is fertilized?

any ideas or help would be appreciated :)


----------



## Feisty Fidget

Ovulation usually takes 6 - 10 days so may be a little early darling.

TBH everyone has different symptoms after ovulation but I would say that the ones you are experiencing at the moment are the main ones.

I am 4DPO and have bucket loads of creamy CM, cramping and feeling really tired.

Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Sooz

Bloating, gas and cramps are quite common around Ov. I'm sat at the desk with my belt undone as my jeans are driving me up the wall!

ETA: Louise we are exactly on par with our cycles at the moment. Same potential Ov dates and same time until testing.


----------



## Louise1985

ooooh thankyou and good luck to you fiesty fidget :)



Sooz said:


> Bloating, gas and cramps are quite common around Ov. I'm sat at the desk with my belt undone as my jeans are driving me up the wall!
> 
> ETA: Louise we are exactly on par with our cycles at the moment. Same potential Ov dates and same time until testing.

haha how funny :) hopefully we will get our :bfp: together too :)

i am so eager just want 2WW to be over so i can find out haha...also sooz...when have u been :sex:? if u dont mind me asking :) coz we did it CD 15, CD17 (pm) and CD18 (afternoon) and prob tonight so hopefully i will catch it :) as im not sure when is the best time to DTD

i have my fingers firmly crossed for us all :)


----------



## Sooz

We've done CD12 & 14 in the morning, CD15 morning & evening, CD17 morning and hoping for a cheeky one tonight. Also CD7 but that was for fun. :haha:

The day before and day of is supposed to be the optimal time I think.


----------



## Navy2mom

I feel alittle gassy, nausea, sore throat in the morning and have a little cramping or pinching feeling off and on...Today I all of this and sore BB's (am told that sore BB's is a normal sign right after you Ovulate)....:dust: to you all :)


----------



## LaRockera

Feisty Fidget said:


> Ovulation usually takes 6 - 10 days so may be a little early darling.
> 
> TBH everyone has different symptoms after ovulation but I would say that the ones you are experiencing at the moment are the main ones.
> 
> I am 4DPO and have bucket loads of creamy CM, cramping and feeling really tired.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs:

I'm also 4dpo, and have been cramping since ovulation actually. I find tiny bits of creamy cm on my panties too. I'm thinking this is post-ov cramping, and transitional cm.

Implantation can occur as early as 4dpo by the way, although from what I've read, it's usually between days 8-12. But you know how each site/book/person gives you different info. :dohh:

Mood-wise, my swings start straight on after ovulation, as progesterone is rising. How about you ladies?


----------



## Louise1985

Sooz said:


> We've done CD12 & 14 in the morning, CD15 morning & evening, CD17 morning and hoping for a cheeky one tonight. Also CD7 but that was for fun. :haha:
> 
> The day before and day of is supposed to be the optimal time I think.

ooooh so maybe i have done it at right times hehe...what date are u guna test then? xxxx


----------



## Navy2mom

LaRockera said:


> Feisty Fidget said:
> 
> 
> Ovulation usually takes 6 - 10 days so may be a little early darling.
> 
> TBH everyone has different symptoms after ovulation but I would say that the ones you are experiencing at the moment are the main ones.
> 
> I am 4DPO and have bucket loads of creamy CM, cramping and feeling really tired.
> 
> Good Luck :hugs:
> 
> I'm also 4dpo, and have been cramping since ovulation actually. I find tiny bits of creamy cm on my panties too. I'm thinking this is post-ov cramping, and transitional cm.
> 
> Implantation can occur as early as 4dpo by the way, although from what I've read, it's usually between days 8-12. But you know how each site/book/person gives you different info. :dohh:
> 
> Mood-wise, my swings start straight on after ovulation, as progesterone is rising. How about you ladies?Click to expand...

Mood wise .....I start having really bad mood swings and start getting tired/low energy,craving chocolate/carbs about a week before AF is due


----------



## MrsGax

everytime after i ovulate i have sore boobs until AF and like weird pains/twinges in my lower abdomen. I have psyched myself out thinking there was a baby in there, but now I just dont even pay attention to them. Good luck!! :baby:


----------



## Sooz

Louise1985 said:


> Sooz said:
> 
> 
> We've done CD12 & 14 in the morning, CD15 morning & evening, CD17 morning and hoping for a cheeky one tonight. Also CD7 but that was for fun. :haha:
> 
> The day before and day of is supposed to be the optimal time I think.
> 
> ooooh so maybe i have done it at right times hehe...what date are u guna test then? xxxxClick to expand...

23rd....it should be 24th/25th but I am away and don't want to test without DH. If I get a -tive and then AF doesn't show I don't know what I'm going to do! :dohh:

I got my cheeky :sex: last night and FF gave me solid cross hairs today so I guess I can stop bugging DH now. :haha:


----------

